# Are theese Subwoofers good



## PL_Sur13 (Dec 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7959521043&rd=1



Are Theese subwoofers worth buying does anyone know if they sound good.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

you can get anything (just about) to sound good with the right power/box/car. but... quality wise? how long will the gear last? 

cheaper gear, going to last you less time. also not going to make change your drawers from you getting overly happy.

to make a short answer long, no.

at least go to something like this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7959159371&rd=1
pair for 100 bux


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

no sir u dont want those


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

NO


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

those subs look like they'd burn up from hooking them up to the headphone jack on my portable cd player on a low battery.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cuete_@Mar 10 2005, 02:55 AM
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7959521043&rd=1
> Are Theese subwoofers worth buying does anyone know if they sound good.
> [snapback]2831546[/snapback]​*


Is it just me, or do these look exactly like Funky Pups with a different name on them? :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

thoughs are poop subs


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

LMFAO @

*500 WATTS MAX POWER*

*RED FOAM EDGE FOR SUPERIOR POWER HANDLING* <---- HAHAHAHAHA The red is dah illest yo! :biggrin: 

*EXTRA LARGE. MAGNET*

*1.5 INCH HI-TEMP A.S. VOICE COIL*

:roflmao:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 10 2005, 07:23 AM
> *Is it just me, or do these look exactly like Funky Pups with a different name on them?  :0
> [snapback]2831802[/snapback]​*


Uh oh, you figured it out! It's the brother to them. Those are crap subs, and far from "competition" unless somebody competed with them, then anything could be. The red surround increasing power handling is killer though! In the right hands they might do something, in everybody elses, try again.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Mar 10 2005, 08:00 AM
> *LMFAO @
> 
> 500 WATTS MAX POWER
> ...


those retarded woofers have a smaller voice coil than those crappy jensens up in my bedroom, and i got 20 bux that says the jensens sound better and get louder....lol


----------



## geoff (Feb 20, 2005)

that is garbage, look at the pic taken from the side


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geoff_@Mar 10 2005, 06:06 PM
> *that is garbage, look at the pic taken from the side
> [snapback]2834603[/snapback]​*


Yeah, its not chrome and the magnet is small, must be garbage.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

although most "competition" subs _do_ have bigger magnets 

"CUSPID USA WO-1001 10 INCH 500 WATT COMPETITION SUBWOOFERS"...

"competition", i like that.


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

They even have a "submit best offer" link! LOL I didn't know ebay did that....

LOL Anyone else get the spoof email that was "sent out by eBay"?
It was sent from [email protected] 

Telling me my account was suspended and I was banned... Like hell. I have a 100% feedback on th3r3 y0!

I reported them too.
Stupid phishers.

Yeah. Low.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yeah-Low_@Mar 10 2005, 09:26 PM
> *They even have a "submit best offer" link! LOL I didn't know ebay did that....
> 
> LOL Anyone else get the spoof email that was "sent out by eBay"?
> ...


I got that fucking thing like 15 times over the past couple of months. Then I started getting emails saying an auction ended and the even though the reserve wasnt met, the high bidder won anyway. It was saying that I was selling these apple lap tops for $1500. I got about 50 of these from different people, so I just told ebay to sespend my account indeffinately so I wouldn't be held accountable for anything. 100% positive feedback wasnt worth it to me.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

he even sells alpine knockoff decks too!! 250 watts, that's juicy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=7956647234


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 11 2005, 12:54 PM
> *he even sells alpine knockoff decks too!! 250 watts, that's juicy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=7956647234
> [snapback]2838592[/snapback]​*


It's "only from the mind of a German", it MUST be good then!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 11 2005, 04:12 PM
> *It's "only from the mind of a German", it MUST be good then!
> [snapback]2839670[/snapback]​*


i'll bet ole albert had a part in designing it.....lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 11 2005, 12:54 PM
> *he even sells alpine knockoff decks too!! 250 watts, that's juicy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=7956647234
> [snapback]2838592[/snapback]​*


Dude, other than the display, that thing isn't bad...
If I needed a head unit I believe I would take a 100 dollar chance on it...
At least they give full specs. and lots up up close pics. of it...
I just wonder how it sounds though, thats what I would be worried about...


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

I like the part about 5v preouts.

:roflmao: 

YL


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yeah-Low_@Mar 12 2005, 10:20 AM
> *I like the part about 5v preouts.
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


So why exactly is 5v preouts funny?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 12 2005, 10:02 AM
> *Dude, other than the display, that thing isn't bad...
> If I needed a head unit I believe I would take a 100 dollar chance on it...
> At least they give full specs. and lots up up close pics. of it...
> ...


Paper specs aren't everything, what they aren't telling you is what makes it sound ungood :biggrin:


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 12 2005, 10:23 AM
> *So why exactly is 5v preouts funny?
> [snapback]2842239[/snapback]​*




Because I highly doubt the preouts are even 1.2 volts.
Really. Why would anyone making a HU that should retail around $10 include actual 5v preouts?
Be real man... The HU market is starting to get in to what the woofer market has been doing for years. OVER RATING. You measure 5v AC at 1 Khz on this radio and I'LL BUY ONE. I'll go one better... deviate from 1K to halfway across the scale either direction. I'm highly skeptical that you'll see anything beyond 1-2 volts...

Just my 2¢ worth. Does the radio come with that? LOL.

Man, Wait, that wasn't YOUR AUCTION WAS IT? I hate unintentionally dissing people that I am talking to. If so, sorry for making fun. :dunno:
Yeah.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yeah-Low_@Mar 13 2005, 11:11 AM
> *Because I highly doubt the preouts are even 1.2 volts.
> Really. Why would anyone making a HU that should retail around $10 include actual 5v preouts?
> Be real man... The HU market is starting to get in to what the woofer market has been doing for years. OVER RATING. You measure 5v AC at 1 Khz on this radio and I'LL BUY ONE. I'll go one better... deviate from 1K to halfway across the scale either direction. I'm highly skeptical that you'll see anything beyond 1-2 volts...
> ...


No it's not my auction and next time you wanna laugh at something, 
how about explain yourself from the beginning...

In my origional post, the ONLY point I was trying to get across was,
if you needed a really cheap head unit, that one "offers" way more
than any other head unit under 100 dollars...
Notice I said "offers" and not HAS...
I'm sure all the specs are over rated, you can expect that...
I'm sure it won't sound as good as a 500 dollar head unit...

As far as the 5V preouts, thats probably over rated as well...
I have used MANY head units over the years with 0.5V preouts...
That is why amplifiers have GAIN controls...
All I'm saying is that it "should" be worth the 100 dollars you pay for it...
If you are only wanting to spent 100 dollars to put some kind of music in your vehicle...

So from now on, how about you don't come here trying to bust my balls like I don't know anything...


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 13 2005, 02:02 PM
> *So from now on, how about you don't come here trying to bust my balls like I don't know anything...
> [snapback]2845331[/snapback]​*



AT WHAT POINT DID I SAY YOU KNEW NOTHING?

WHY DON'T YOU STOP ACTING LIKE A BABY AND TAKING SHIT PERSONAL?

BITCH.
That was aimed at you.

Yeah


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

Hell, I was even trying to be cool in my reply.

You're the post whore took this post to this level.
:tears: 

Yeah. Low.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

why don't people think before posting? if you think you can prove someone wrong, research the information first, don't act on your opinion for a specific issue you think you have down pat.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yeah-Low_@Mar 13 2005, 11:01 PM
> *Hell, I was even trying to be cool in my reply.
> 
> You're the post whore took this post to this level.
> ...


And I'm the post whore taking it to a new level.


----------

